# Quick on the draft



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Quick had some interesting thoughts on where the Blazers stand on the draft. The first was that the Blazers are trying to talk Noah into coming out in this draft. If Noah does, they will take him. His second contribution was that Nash and Pritchard are going to scout Bargnani. Quick says Bargnani will go in the top three, and if Noah doesn't come out, the Blazers will take Bargnani. Doesn't sound like there was any interest in Morrison (which I have heard seperately in the past).

I don't have any problem with this.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Wow. That's a bombshell.

I thought they had their eye on Morrison, but apparently they want a big man.

I hope Noah listens, and enters the draft. I'd love to see him on the Blazers.

I guess we'll all be waiting with bated breath for the lottery results.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazers can't talk to Noah AT ALL....He hasn't declared for the draft so therefore any talking that they would be doing would be tampering and Nash and Co. could get into some big trouble...

I think Quick is just making things up out of his ***


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Wow. That's a bombshell.
> 
> I thought they had their eye on Morrison, but they apparently want to snag a big man.


Not really, Jason Quick and John Canzano's guess about who we are going to draft is just as good as ours...Last year wasn't it Sean May that those guys thought we should have taken...

Just because they are scouting Bargnani doesn't mean he's the "front runner", they are just looking at him...That doesn't mean they're interested at all, more or less their just going to see what he's all about and how he can handle big situations like Euroleague Championships....

If you remember last year, we drafted Martell who wasn't even close to on our radar screen until about 3 days before the draft...So to take Quicks' words about the draft as gospel in April is foolish...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Blazers can't talk to Noah AT ALL....He hasn't declared for the draft so therefore any talking that they would be doing would be tampering and Nash and Co. could get into some big trouble...
> 
> I think Quick is just making things up out of his ***


I think this is just Quick making crap up. they might be HOPING he declares, but not trying to convince him. The risk/reward ratio isn't worth it.

they probably want him to come out so there is more to dillude the market and make it so their pick is more likely.

Plus, I think Quick doesn't expect that the people who read/listen to his stuff actually know what they're talking about.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Plus, I think Quick doesn't expect that the people who read/listen to his stuff actually know what they're talking about.


Bingo.

I bet the average fan would take his word as gospel.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm sure there are ways of talking to Noah without talking to Noah. You may be right about Quick making this up. But, it would make a lot of sense for the team. You'd be getting Morrison's passion in a big. Noah reminds me a lot of Marcus Camby with a handle and passing skills, and Marcus hasn't done too bad in the league.

I'm also predicting that Morrison's (or his Dad's) comments about his diabetes will drop him out of the top three picks. Teams don't want to invest in a first pick on a guy who may lose partial vision or may not be able to run well. It doesn't matter if it is true or not, the fact that they raised it will make people concerned about it.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Until the draft order is announced the only draft info we'll get will be a smokescreen. GM's don't want to tip their hand.
After the draft order is set the team with the first pick can afford to honestly state their intentions. The rest will still be laying down smokescreens.

And ya, one way of letting Noah know he would be taken first if he declared would be for a writer like Quick to write about him in a article. The team is off the hook and Noah gets the idea.... good job, Jason.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Until the draft order is announced the only draft info we'll get will be a smokescreen. GM's don't want to tip their hand.
> After the draft order is set the team with the first pick can afford to honestly state their intentions. The rest will still be laying down smokescreens.


You are correct. I still remember the year Clyde was coming out. I was hoping the Blazers would draft him, but there wasn't anything that indicated they were interested in him at the time.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I'm sure there are ways of talking to Noah without talking to Noah. You may be right about Quick making this up. But, it would make a lot of sense for the team. You'd be getting Morrison's passion in a big. Noah reminds me a lot of Marcus Camby with a handle and passing skills, and Marcus hasn't done too bad in the league.


Yea, and like Quick has never made stuff up before...

Noah doesn't have an agent, so who would they be talking to about that?...his dad? who lives in France...

Coach Donovan? highly doubtful. Donovan wouldn't sway his player by saying that an NBA GM called him and convinced him that he wanted to come out...

His college aged friends?..Yea, Nash is calling up his buddies...

btw, Noah reminds me more of Joakim Noah than anybody else...A hustle player with little or no offensive game...but not a top pick (perhaps the #1).....Camby has a really good outside jumpshot and has had one since his days at UMASS when he was a NPOY of the year candidate not just someone who had a strong tournament...



> I'm also predicting that Morrison's (or his Dad's) comments about his diabetes will drop him out of the top three picks. Teams don't want to invest in a first pick on a guy who may lose partial vision or may not be able to run well. It doesn't matter if it is true or not, the fact that they raised it will make people concerned about it.


I doubt any team that picks Morrison with their high pick is going to go out on a whim and listen to what Morrison has to say about his disease over any doctor or trainer that they have...

When they have workouts they have team doctors, trainers and all of their medical staff thoroughly look at a player and do all tests...I'd take a team doctors word over a statement by Morrison, which was purely put out to put Gonzaga fans at ease with his decision of why he's not coming back...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Why wouldn't Noah's father have hired someone to figure out his son's draft stock? Even if he hadn't, I think that the Blazers communicating with someone close to Noah is not unlikely.

With that being said, I would be aghast if Portland picked him. I'm just not sold that Noah's ever even going to be an above-average starter in the NBA, let alone worthy of a top 4 pick.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> Quick had some interesting thoughts on where the Blazers stand on the draft. The first was that the Blazers are trying to talk Noah into coming out in this draft. If Noah does, they will take him. His second contribution was that Nash and Pritchard are going to scout Bargnani. Quick says Bargnani will go in the top three, and if Noah doesn't come out, the Blazers will take Bargnani. Doesn't sound like there was any interest in Morrison (which I have heard seperately in the past).
> 
> I don't have any problem with this.



I remember back in 1984 they tried to talk Ewing into coming out and got a $250,000.00 fine. Understand this was in the mid 80's when that was still a lot of money. I don't think they are talking to Noah, but maybe some agents to put the buzz in his ear that he'll go #1 if we get the pick, and no lower than 4th


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Why wouldn't Noah's father have hired someone to figure out his son's draft stock? Even if he hadn't, I think that the Blazers communicating with someone close to Noah is not unlikely.


Quick implied that Nash was trying to convince him to come out, not whether his dad was trying to find out about his draft stock...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Why wouldn't Noah's father have hired someone to figure out his son's draft stock? Even if he hadn't, I think that the Blazers communicating with someone close to Noah is not unlikely.
> 
> With that being said, I would be aghast if Portland picked him. I'm just not sold that Noah's ever even going to be an above-average starter in the NBA, let alone worthy of a top 4 pick.
> 
> Ed O.


Agreed....I am not sold on Noah at all. The kid is so skinny he will get downright abused by NBA PF's and Centers.

This is just Quick blowing smoke...the draft lottery hasn't even occurred. I don't think Portland would be tipping their hand this early in the game before individual workouts etc.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I have no problem with Bargnani over Morrison. If he bulks up, he'll be a great player in the L.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A question for Zags and Smile.........


If Quick had said that the Blazers were going to take Morrison with their pick would you still be saying that he doesn't know what he's talking about regarding the draft, or is it just because it differs from who you two want the team to draft?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Agreed....I am not sold on Noah at all. The kid is so skinny he will get downright abused by NBA PF's and Centers.
> 
> This is just Quick blowing smoke...the draft lottery hasn't even occurred. I don't think Portland would be tipping their hand this early in the game before individual workouts etc.



especially to jason quick


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Ed O said:


> With that being said, I would be aghast if Portland picked him. I'm just not sold that Noah's ever even going to be an above-average starter in the NBA, let alone worthy of a top 4 pick.
> 
> Ed O.


 Interesting... When I see Noah, I see the speed, defense, shotblocking, motor and heart of Tyrus Thomas coupled with the height of Aldridge.... and ballhandling skills that neither of them have.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

edit... double post


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Quick implied that Nash was trying to convince him to come out, not whether his dad was trying to find out about his draft stock...


That's a distinction without a difference.

If Nash is talking to Noah directly: bad for him. If Quick is saying that Nash is speaking directly to Noah: it's probably not happening.

If you're saying that the Blazers can't be talking to someone close to Noah: I think you're smoking crack.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> A question for Zags and Smile.........
> 
> 
> If Quick had said that the Blazers were going to take Morrison with their pick would you still be saying that he doesn't know what he's talking about regarding the draft, or is it just because it differs from who you two want the team to draft?


If he had not entered the draft, hadn't signed an agent and most people weren't expecting him to and Quick said that Nash had been trying to convince him to enter in the draft than yea, I would still be saying he doesn't know what he's talking about...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not really, Jason Quick and John Canzano's guess about who we are going to draft is just as good as ours...Last year wasn't it Sean May that those guys thought we should have taken...


I don't recall Quick venturing a guess, but I do remember that JC wanted Chris Paul. I chalked that up to the old saying about a broken clock.

Anyhoo, here's hoping that Bargnani is a stud and shows well on the upcoming scouting trip. 

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> A question for Zags and Smile.........
> 
> 
> If Quick had said that the Blazers were going to take Morrison with their pick would you still be saying that he doesn't know what he's talking about regarding the draft, or is it just because it differs from who you two want the team to draft?



for a second I read this thinking "I think I'll respond"..then I go "oooh yah, I'm smile"

I think if he had said that nash had been contacting morrison BEFORE HE DECLARED, I'd probably say that he was full of ****.

if he said that the team was going to take Morrison, I'd still say he's full of ****. It's too soon to know, declare or even suggest who the team will take with their pick.

It's just quick being quick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I don't recall Quick venturing a guess, but I do remember that JC wanted Chris Paul. I chalked that up to the old saying about a broken clock.
> 
> STOMP


Canzano wrote in his blog several times that he thought May was the guy we should go after...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

graybeard said:


> Interesting... When I see Noah, I see the speed, defense, shotblocking, motor and heart of Tyrus Thomas coupled with the height of Aldridge.... and ballhandling skills that neither of them have.


Ballhandling out of a 6'11" player isn't usually very relevant. He's skinny (about 20 pounds lighter than Aldridge) and looks to stay that way from what I can see. He's got no jump shot and I don't see him being able to guard either post players or perimeter players at a high level in the NBA.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> That's a distinction without a difference.
> 
> If Nash is talking to Noah directly: bad for him. If Quick is saying that Nash is speaking directly to Noah: it's probably not happening.
> 
> ...


Its doubtful that they are 2 days after the season finished...And like it would take Nash convincing someone Noah knows to come out for him to come out..

Do you think the Blazers would be the only team with interest in Noah with a top pick (if they even are)...

And please quit accusing me of being a crackhead, this is the second time you've done it..


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Ballhandling out of a 6'11" player isn't usually very relevant. He's skinny (about 20 pounds lighter than Aldridge) and looks to stay that way from what I can see. He's got no jump shot and I don't see him being able to guard either post players or perimeter players at a high level in the NBA.
> 
> Ed O.


C'mon Ed, if Zach could pass the ball he wouldn't bw the vacuum that he is. The more ballhandlers we have the better.

and... Noah is only 10 lbs lighter than Aldridge. He doesn't shy away from contact and can actually defend... unlike the giant beast we have playing center now in Theo.

With his speed he could guard the 3,4 and 5 positions and do a better job tomorrow than any of the blazers.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

graybeard said:


> C'mon Ed, if Zach could pass the ball he wouldn't bw the vacuum that he is. The more ballhandlers we have the better.


I don't want my power forward dribbling the ball up the court. I don't want my power forward dribbling on the perimeter (especially if he doesn't have a jumper).



> and... Noah is only 10 lbs lighter than Aldridge.


I went by NBADraft, which has an 18 pound difference.

Noah: 227 (http://nbadraft.net/profiles/joakimnoah.asp)
Aldridge: 245 (http://nbadraft.net/profiles/lamarcusaldridge.asp)

ESPN has a 10 pound difference. Not sure which is correct.



> He doesn't shy away from contact and can actually defend... unlike the giant beast we have playing center now in Theo.


I never called him soft. But he's thin. And doesn't look capable of adding a lot of weight.



> With his speed he could guard the 3,4 and 5 positions and do a better job tomorrow than any of the blazers.


Um. Yeah.

Can you remind me why he was only honorable mention all-american?

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> A question for Zags and Smile.........
> 
> 
> If Quick had said that the Blazers were going to take Morrison with their pick would you still be saying that he doesn't know what he's talking about regarding the draft, or is it just because it differs from who you two want the team to draft?


I won't speak for those guys, but I fully agree with their position.

Quick's story assumes that Nash and Noah are willing to flout NBA/NCAA rules. It further assumes that they would cheerfully let that info leak out to hostile members of the press.

I call bullshirt!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Ed, ballhandling skills is more than just dribbling the ball, it means being able to pass, catch and dribble. If Theo, Joel or Zach had ballhandling skills on parr with Noah's they'd be all-stars.

Why was he only honorable mention all-american? I dunno, those guys that vote that kind of stuff are never ever wrong, are they?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Ed, ballhandling skills is more than just dribbling the ball, it means being able to pass, catch and dribble. If Theo, Joel or Zach had ballhandling skills on parr with Noah's they'd be all-stars.
> 
> * Why was he only honorable mention all-american? I dunno, those guys that vote that kind of stuff are never ever wrong, are they?*


Its cause he was an average player throughout the course of the regular season...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, it's just Quick. Or (substitute), yeah, it's just Canzano. Or it's just so-and-so . . .

There's a lot of people around here who choose not believe anything a certain writer says. That's fine, but you have to admit they can't always be wrong. I'm going to assume that Quick and Canzano use the same methods of investigative journalism (phone calls to GMs, players, coaches, owners, other sports writers, etc.) that other NBA writers use, and that in this case Quick might just be onto something.

I guess I'm not as ready as some of you to assume that he just makes stuff up out of thin air.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Yeah, it's just Quick. Or (substitute), yeah, it's just Canzano. Or it's just so-and-so . . .
> 
> There's a lot of people around here who choose not believe anything a certain writer says. That's fine, but you have to admit they can't always be wrong. I'm going to assume that Quick and Canzano use the same methods of investigative journalism (phone calls to GMs, players, coaches, owners, other sports writers, etc.) that other NBA writers use, and that in this case Quick might just be onto something.
> 
> I guess I'm not as ready as some of you to assume that he just makes stuff up out of thin air.


What kind of investigative journalism do you think Quick could have done to find out that Nash was tampering with Noah?....

I heard the interview with Quick and it sounded like pure fabricated speculation...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its cause he was an average player throughout the course of the regular season...


 Zags ol buddy, we all know you're blindly biased in the Morrison camp. So you're excused from your above comment. Just for the record though:

This year Noah averaged 24.9 minutes per game, Aldridge averaged 33.7 minutes. Just for fun I computed Noah's stats out to 33.7 minutes, the same as Aldridge. Here's what I came up with.

Points per game: Noah 19.2, Aldridge 15

Rebounds: Noah 9.6, Aldridge 9.2

Assists: Noah 2.8, Aldridge 0.5

Turnovers: Noah 2.5, Aldridge 1.6

Steals: both even at 1.4

Blocked shots: Noah 3.2, Aldridge 2

Free throw %: Noah 0.733, Aldridge 0.646

Field Goal %: Noah 0.627, Aldridge 0.569


Aldridge is considered the #1 prospect at draft express. Noah outplayed him for the year in all aspects. I hardly call that average.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Zags ol buddy, we all know you're blindly biased in the Morrison camp. So you're excused from your above comment. Just for the record though:
> 
> This year Noah averaged 24.9 minutes per game, Aldridge averaged 33.7 minutes. Just for fun I computed Noah's stats out to 33.7 minutes, the same as Aldridge. Here's what I came up with.
> 
> ...


ummm you trumpted out stats to match Aldridge's minutes, thats nice and all..

But don't you think if he was really more than an average player that he would have been playing good minutes to begin with?...

This research doesn't change my stance at all on whether Noah was more than an average player during the regular season...He would have gotten the big minutes otherwise...He simply had a good tournament...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Zags

Truly spoken like.. well, like someone in bed with Adam Morrison. I realize I'm not going to change your stance... no one will.
I added 8.8 minutes onto Noah's stats. Not just a great tournament, but a great year and a great season. Sometimes coaches just like to keep the minutes down with younger players. Maybe to keep them hungry.... maybe to keep their stats down enough that they'll be back next year.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone hear the part about Whitsitt making a run at the Blazers? Very interesting.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Anyone hear the part about Whitsitt making a run at the Blazers? Very interesting.


Yeah, that was interesting.

I can see Whitsitt looking into buying a team. I have a hard time believing he is so unaware of how he is perceived in Portland (fairly or not) that he would really think looking into buying *this* team is a good idea.

If Bob Whitsitt buys the Blazers, the Blazers in Portland really will go kaput.

Stepping Razor


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Zags
> 
> Truly spoken like.. well, like someone in bed with Adam Morrison. I realize I'm not going to change your stance... no one will.
> I added 8.8 minutes onto Noah's stats. Not just a great tournament, but a great year and a great season. Sometimes coaches just like to keep the minutes down with younger players. Maybe to keep them hungry.... maybe to keep their stats down enough that they'll be back next year.


My stance on Noah has nothing to do with Morrison...

Of the other big guys Aldridge, Thomas, Bargnani....I would take either of the 3 before Noah...It has nothing to really do with Morrison..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Anyone hear the part about Whitsitt making a run at the Blazers? Very interesting.



the only way, and I mean _only_ way that that would work out in Portland was if TB owned a very very small % of the team, and was a silent owner. And had no say on anything (or at least, anything of note).

Offer suggestions? sure. Be the deciding factor? no.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> But he's thin. And doesn't look capable of adding a lot of weight.


It's mainly his narrow shoulders. But, of course, everybody's fave late bloomer, Jermaine, has those.



> Can you remind me why he was only honorable mention all-american?


Because they do those before the tournament, don't they? What was McDyess in the year he came out?

Of course, the obvious response to that is:



zagsfan20 said:


> Its cause he was an average player throughout the course of the regular season...


Well, maybe, maybe not.

All the top players have serious question marks. Aldridge and Gay is heart, Morrison athleticism, defense and health, Bargnani youth and the fact that few recent Euro bigs have excelled, etc. 
Noah strikes me as like a young Robert Horry (before he discovered his outside shot), but his most important qualities are his fire and team spirit. And you can bet the team would love to have a player with his ease with the press and quotability after Rasheed, Miles, et. al.

I'd love to watch Tyrus Thomas and Noah go at it (maybe two-on-two with a couple of PGs).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> All the top players have serious question marks. Aldridge and Gay is heart, Morrison athleticism, defense and health, Bargnani youth and the fact that few recent Euro bigs have excelled, etc.
> Noah strikes me as like a young Robert Horry (before he discovered his outside shot), but his most important qualities are his fire and team spirit. And you can bet the team would love to have a player with his ease with the press and quotability after Rasheed, Miles, et. al.
> 
> I'd love to watch Tyrus Thomas and Noah go at it (maybe two-on-two with a couple of PGs).


Hm...I'd hope to get someone a little more like Ben Wallace than Bob Horry.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> the only way, and I mean _only_ way that that would work out in Portland was if TB owned a very very small % of the team, and was a silent owner. And had no say on anything (or at least, anything of note).


And he got a name change and wore a Groucho Marx disguise at all times while stepping foot in the city of Portland.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Graybeard,

I like those stats and do think they are quite meaningful. I was wondering if you also calculated fouls per game to see if some of those short minutes were due to foul trouble.

People bag on Noah's weight, but it isn't all that different than Sheed's, and he has done okay. I'll tell you this much, I think Zach would have a tough time scoring over Noah. Tall with long arm and good feet is Zach's worst nightmare.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> the only way, and I mean _only_ way that that would work out in Portland was if TB owned a very very small % of the team, and was a silent owner. And had no say on anything (or at least, anything of note).
> 
> Offer suggestions? sure. Be the deciding factor? no.


I don't think people care that much, to be honest.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Blazers can't talk to Noah AT ALL....He hasn't declared for the draft so therefore any talking that they would be doing would be tampering and Nash and Co. could get into some big trouble...
> 
> I think Quick is just making things up out of his ***



Actually you are dead wrong. If they get a person who is not en employee of the organization to go plant the thought in his ear, it can be done easily. If you are naive enough to think that people who are throwing that kind of money around won't do so, then go ahead and keep living in your happy little world. :eek8: 

:banana:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I'd take Noah first if I was making the decision. His tournament was a result of improved play not a fluke. 

Although Morrison is a gifted offensive SF, our team has greater need in the front-court (PF or C).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

meru said:


> It's mainly his narrow shoulders. But, of course, everybody's fave late bloomer, Jermaine, has those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are done after the tournament...well atleast on the week of the national championship...March 28th....

And that 1 game was all you have for me?....The other game was Morrison's average....

How about his 3 point game against Florida St., or his 5 point game against Mississippi St....

And his tournament performance, while it was pretty good it wasn't anything unheard of...he averaged 16 pts. and 9 rebounds in the tournament...He got a lot of his hype from that from the media that was grasping on something to shine on because of a weak tournament and because his team won it all....

He averaged 14 and 7 during the regular season....Not top pick material...

Noah's game doesn't remind me anything of Robert Horry..however, if its the fact that Horry is a career 5ppg scorer than I guess I can see where the comparison stands...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Zags ol buddy, we all know you're blindly biased in the Morrison camp. So you're excused from your above comment. Just for the record though:
> 
> This year Noah averaged 24.9 minutes per game, Aldridge averaged 33.7 minutes. Just for fun I computed Noah's stats out to 33.7 minutes, the same as Aldridge. Here's what I came up with.
> 
> ...


Good comparison, and easily seen in the tourney. There was a reason that Noah won the championship. It was because he outplayed every big guy in head to head matchups, all year and all tourney long.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Actually you are dead wrong. If they get a person who is not en employee of the organization to go plant the thought in his ear, it can be done easily. If you are naive enough to think that people who are throwing that kind of money around won't do so, then go ahead and keep living in your happy little world. :eek8:
> 
> :banana:


Actually no I'm not...

You guys don't understand how the draft works...It is tampering if you initiate any kind of contact IN ANY WAY with a player who is currently enrolled with the NCAA...

There is the possibility that they could be, but that would mean big trouble for Nash and his team...They could be forfeited of the pick...or a future pick...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, and I have only seen twice in my lifetime where teams were punished for tampering. But it happened and they were. So it does happen. Just because a rule is there doesn't mean it won't be broken.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Yes, and I have only seen twice in my lifetime where teams were punished for tampering. But it happened and they were. So it does happen. Just because a rule is there doesn't mean it won't be broken.


I'm sure most the teams follow the rules...

Why would you think that John Nash would break the rules of both the NBA and NCAA and tamper to try to convince a player to come out...I'm sure Noah knows that someone is going to bite the bait and draft him high and come out if he were to come out right now....Do you think John Nash or anyone associated with the Blazers would be leverage enough for him to do that...

The big picture of this whole thing and that you guys are buying into it is puzzling to me....


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Reep

Personal Fouls per 33.7 minutes: Noah 3.24 Aldridge 2.5

Stats are our best indicator on the offensive side of the ball. However, they don't have a stat for defence which is both players strong points. From watching NBA baskeball for over 40 years, I have a strong gut feeling about Noah. I think Aldridge is probably going to be good, and probably worthy of the #1 pick this year.... that is unless Noah comes out.
BTW. I don't see any of Horry in Noah. More like Rodman with ballhandling skills....he could be awesome.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

My email to John Nash, in which he responded within two minutes...



> Jason Quick in an interview on Oregonlive.com said that you were
> "trying to convince Joakim Noah to come out for the draft"...
> 
> Now I might be wrong here, but isn't it considered tampering if a team
> ...


Nash:



> I have never spoken to Noah nor do I plan to do so. Jason Quick is
> wrong if that is what he said. It is a serious violation of NBA rules for
> any team or team representative to have contact with an underclassman
> before the NBA officially announces that the player is in the draft.
> It is disappointing that Jason Quick would say that.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Re: Noah

March madness brings draft day sadness. A player goes from a marginal prospect to a top 5 pick based on the tourney? If you buy that, please come play in my fantasy league! :gopray: 

As for Nash tampering with Noah.......do you assume this is true because he has no morals or no brains? Just curious.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Where is the X-files music???

I seriously doubt Nash (for sure) or any other Blazer employee or "proxy" is approaching Noah or his people and trying to "convince" him to enter the draft...

That is just nonsensical talk....

one...That POR would risk major sanctions by breaking NBA rules and two...That Noah's people would even remotely care to listen...

I think this is PURE conjecture by Quick...at least on whom POR is allegedly interested in...and seriously people...after his track record does he even have a shred of credibility?

I think he also quite possibly misspoke about POR & Noah...

I think he was trying to say POR has a lot of interest in him (I find this highly debatable) and that they would LIKE him to declare....

But this is alll a moot point IMO, as I think Noah will not declare...against my usual thoughts on early entries (IE they almost ALWAYS declare)....but Noah doesn't really NEED the money as many other prospects do, and seems to really enjoy the college life....I think he will stay out of the draft...but I will say...I wouldn't be astonished if he suddenly entered either....

As for what type of prospect he is...I certainly don't see him as any worse of a prospect than Tyrus Thomas....a little more developed now...a little lower potential ceiling...I think he would certainly be a top 5 pick, so he is in the mix of players...

Not sure I want POR to draft him though...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

But...but Zags...You know Nash would never admit to it if he was....




X-Files music starts again.......


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> My email to John Nash, in which he responded within two minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> Nash:


Did you send a link to the audio that Jason said it on?


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

mgb said:


> Did you send a link to the audio that Jason said it on?



Here you go. http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/jason_quick/

Click on "Stream The Entire Chat"


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, Nash and Pritchard are on their way to Europe to scout Bargnani (and others, supposedly). Can they help it if they happen to run into Noah's dad at a restaurant or something?

Anyway, I listened to the Nash/Nate news conference yesterday. Much more interesting than the Courtside interview. A few things jumped out at me (besides the confirmation that Miles has been trying to get out of town since last summer).

There was a question from the gallery about a player who declared for the draft. I couldn't hear the question but due to the local obsession with Morrison I thought it was probably about him. Nash said (the player) was one of the top players in the draft. However, Nash said, the Blazers aren't interested in ONE OF the top players, they want THE BEST player in the draft. He then said "draw your own conclusions" or something to that effect. From that exchange I think there is a good possibility Morrison is not their top choice. I presume that is the basis for Quick's conclusion, as well. 

Nash also said (in this conference or in some other interview, I'm tired and can't remember) he wants to get a power forward who can shoot from outside (didn't we have one of those...his name was Ra-something I think... and doesn't Zach get in trouble for that?).

Nash talked about the trip to Europe to scout Bargnani and other players. I'm thinking they are strongly considering Bargnani because of his supposed broad range of skills, athleticism, and size, and he can shoot from outside.

Rice talks a lot with Pritchard and Nash and he must have some idea who they like, even if he's not allowed to say so. But Rice did come out and say he'd pick Aldridge. 

If Noah declared, I do think he's a Nash kind of guy. And a Nate guy.

My gut tells me that Nash's early preferences could look something like this (subject to further review of course):

Bargnani
Noah
Aldridge
Morrison
Thomas

Oh, yeah...and Nate went through the roster and had high praise for everyone (it seemed to me) except Ha and Outlaw. Immediately after mentioning Outlaw, he said the team had too many small forwards and needed to balance the roster. Ouch. Maybe he meant by giving Miles his wish....

And Quick is a tool.

Happy pre-draft arguing, everybody! :cheers:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> Well, Nash and Pritchard are on their way to Europe to scout Bargnani (and others, supposedly). Can they help it if they happen to run into Noah's dad at a restaurant or something?
> 
> Anyway, I listened to the Nash/Nate news conference yesterday. Much more interesting than the Courtside interview. A few things jumped out at me (besides the confirmation that Miles has been trying to get out of town since last summer).
> 
> ...


baragni isint gonna fill seats if they dont take morrison there will be some serious back lash.If he thinks that then we need to trade up with zach and dairus for ny pick from chi town.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> Nash talked about the trip to Europe to scout Bargnani and other players. I'm thinking they are strongly considering Bargnani because of his supposed broad range of skills, athleticism, and size, and he can shoot from outside.


I'm thinking they are strongly considering Bargnani because it is springtime in Europe and this might be their last opportunity for a junket at Paul's expense...

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> baragni isint gonna fill seats if they dont take morrison there will be some serious back lash.If he thinks that then we need to trade up with zach and dairus for ny pick from chi town.


Winning fills seats, not local interest stories.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Winning fills seats, not local interest stories.


When the player is extremely talented and a local prospect is a double bonus, please quit acting like Morrison isn't good...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Well, Nash and Pritchard are on their way to Europe to scout Bargnani (and others, supposedly). Can they help it if they happen to run into Noah's dad at a restaurant or something?
> 
> Anyway, I listened to the Nash/Nate news conference yesterday. Much more interesting than the Courtside interview. A few things jumped out at me (besides the confirmation that Miles has been trying to get out of town since last summer).
> 
> ...


He said that Morrison is one of the best players in the draft and they wanted _the
_ best player in the draft....So that lead me to think that he is among one of many guys that they are considering and want to bring in to further see who they want...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> When the player is extremely talented and a local prospect is a double bonus, please quit acting like Morrison isn't good...


Yeah, Damon was Rookie of the Year, and he's a local boy, how could we not want him? It's perfect, I tell ya! Tell Kenny to pack his bags...

barfo


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> When the player is extremely talented and a local prospect is a double bonus, please quit acting like Morrison isn't good...


Dan Dickau was a local guy from Zaga too. :raised_ey 

Selecting Morrison may get the loudest local fan applaus on draft day, but ultimately fans pay more to see really good players and watch really good teams. Not somebody who just happens to have local ties. In the end having local ties can even hurt you. Fans expect more out of those players and can turn them into scapegoats. Damon was a local prospect.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

maxiep said:


> Here you go. http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/jason_quick/
> 
> Click on "Stream The Entire Chat"


Ya, I listen to it earlier today, I was just wondering if he sent the link to Nash so he could hear it for himself.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Draco said:


> Dan Dickau was a local guy from Zaga too. :raised_ey
> 
> Selecting Morrison may get the loudest local fan applaus on draft day, but ultimately fans pay more to see really good players and watch really good teams. Not somebody who just happens to have local ties. In the end having local ties can even hurt you. Fans expect more out of those players and can turn them into scapegoats. Damon was a local prospect.


I said local and GOOD...

Are you guys trying to say that Morrison isn't a top player...Last time I checked he's going to be a top player in the draft for a reason...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I said local and GOOD...


Yeah, well, you better watch what you say about Gonzaga players on this board. There's one guy here who will jump all over you for a comment like that.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Yeah, well, you better watch what you say about Gonzaga players on this board. There's one guy here who will jump all over you for a comment like that.
> 
> barfo


riiiiiiight....


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

If we want a good "local" guy, why wouldn't we take Brandon Roy? Seattle's closer than Spokane.

By the way, drafting for PR purposes or for local appeal is a remarkably stupid thing to do if you care about winning.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

maxiep said:


> If we want a good "local" guy, why wouldn't we take Brandon Roy? Seattle's closer than Spokane.
> 
> By the way, drafting for PR purposes or for local appeal is a remarkably stupid thing to do if you care about winning.


Because Adam Morrison is a better local guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Yeah, Damon was Rookie of the Year, and he's a local boy, how could we not want him? It's perfect, I tell ya! Tell Kenny to pack his bags...
> 
> barfo


So are we always going to compare "local kids" to Damon, because Damon had pot issues, and is dumber than a post?

It's not like Damon wasn't already a little quesitonable when we got him (he did throw a mop bucket at a student at wilson...granted, that student did call him a unpopulcar term that we all can guess)..

If Morrison is picked, it'll be because he's who the team thinks it he best. Will there be a boost in attendance? Probably, but not enough to get excited about unless he starts bringing us more wins and better play...which'll be why the team drafts him. Because they think he can do that.

Because a few fans might say that he has a local connection aspect going in his favor, doesn't mean that the team will pick him because of it.

Plus, it's not like he's Richie Frahm being picked with the 1st 2nd or 3rd pick. There's a reason why he was in the running for POTY awards, and it's not because he's a "local" white kid.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

If agree that if we pick a guy because he is "The local guy" then Portland blew it. Also agreed winning fills seats, not players personality. Portland should take whoever will get them in the W column a lot more often down the road.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ive been saying they have been eyeing Bargnani all season since Kevin P went to scout him at least once

zags you need to chill its great you support morrison, who i like, but really its too much bias you make it sound like adam is the only good player in the draft.

my board:

1. Noah (if he declares)
1a/2. Bargnani
2/3. Morrison
3/4. Tyrus
4/5. Aldridge

i like players with fire/passion thats why aldridge is so low on my list.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> ive been saying they have been eyeing Bargnani all season since Kevin P went to scout him at least once
> 
> zags you need to chill its great you support morrison, who i like, but really its too much bias you make it sound like adam is the only good player in the draft.
> 
> ...


Anybody know where there is any good Bargiani games maybe through an internet feed or something? I am going to go google it now, but I really know very little about the guy except for the game I saw him go against Tiago Splitter a few months ago. He looked good, but Tiago outplayed him in that one game.(Barely).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

So far I have found these two feeds. He reminds me of a Dirk Nowitzki clone, which isn't a bad thing.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6131822744621417810&q=andrea+bargani


http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...argnani&pl=true

:clown:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I have to admit I'm stoked about Bargnani. He and Morrison are the only guys really on my radar right now.

I'm not sold on Noah, either. Then again, I haven't given him much time, since most signs point to him returning to the Gators next year.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he can block shots too


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

While Noah said that he will not come out this year, it has surfaced that he would go #1 this year, but next year when Oden is draft eligible, he will not. On the other hand, his dad already made a lot of money, so it is not important to him like it is for many players coming into the league. The advantage I give Noah over the other guys (Noting I have only seen 5 minutes of Bargnani footage and half of a game where he was in foul trouble before I started watching) is that defensively he is a disruptor on another level. I honestly think that from what I have seen so far, I would be happy with either player, and if Morrison was drafted, I couldn't fault management either, and would not be heart broken. I guess the only way to say it is, nobody in this draft is a player that is ahead of the rest. Because of that, it is going to be hard to determine if there are any stars in the draft, and some teams will probably luck into players merely because of this issue. I have a feeling that this year, many good players will come out of "nowhere".


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net/
http://www.euroleague.net/finalfour06/noticia.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=23&id=901


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Every day my thinking changes on the draft. Morrison? Thomas?

Right now, my gut tells me to draft Bargnani. If not him, then Aldridge.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> http://www.euroleague.net/
> http://www.euroleague.net/finalfour06/noticia.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=23&id=901


Do you know anything about this guy? 

A 6-9 Point guard? 

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=JKO

Says he won 'best defender' two years in a row. I wouldn't mind taking a flyer on him in the second round.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Would drafting Bargnani signal that the Blazers would look to move Randolph sometime in the near future? IMO, you don't draft someone in the top-3 (possibly #1) to become a backup for a player you max'd out.

An athletic 7'1" PF with a high bball IQ and a good jumper, he's an interesting prospect to say the least. I think he is a player that could step in right away. He's the best player on one of the best teams in Europe (2nd best League outside the NBA). 

Btw, John Nash and Kevin Pritchard were at Bargnani's last game a few days ago. Bargnani had a good game: 22 pts 6 rebs and was big down the stretch in a close game that his team won by 2 pts.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

I see Bargnani as a taller version of Morrison with the ability to play defense. Based on what I've seen, he should be able to play the 3 early, then slide over to the 4 when needed.

He appears to be more athletic than Morrison, with the ability to bomb from long range and slash to the hoop.

His workouts should prove his worth, but he has got to be the favorite at this point.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> I see Bargnani as a taller version of Morrison with the ability to play defense. Based on what I've seen, he should be able to play the 3 early, then slide over to the 4 when needed.
> 
> He appears to be more athletic than Morrison, with the ability to bomb from long range and slash to the hoop.
> 
> His workouts should prove his worth, but he has got to be the favorite at this point.


 :greatjob: .


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

QRICH said:


> Would drafting Bargnani signal that the Blazers would look to move Randolph sometime in the near future? IMO, you don't draft someone in the top-3 (possibly #1) to become a backup for a player you max'd out.
> 
> An athletic 7'1" PF with a high bball IQ and a good jumper, he's an interesting prospect to say the least. I think he is a player that could step in right away. He's the best player on one of the best teams in Europe (2nd best League outside the NBA).
> 
> Btw, John Nash and Kevin Pritchard were at Bargnani's last game a few days ago. Bargnani had a good game: 22 pts 6 rebs and was big down the stretch in a close game that his team won by 2 pts.


I envision Bargnani playing the 3, if he can keep up. He needs to add weight to play the 4 in the west, IMO.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Do you know anything about this guy?
> 
> A 6-9 Point guard?
> 
> ...


First of all Diamantidis is a 6-5 PG, not 6-9! And he's 26 so he can't be drafted... the only way is a FA contract.

He's a nice defender but at Euroleague level, i don't think he could guard hyperathletic swingmen in NBA... and has virtually no outside shoot.


----------

